# Treating bloat with clout...



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I realized that my "mysterious disease" was malawi bloat. Arg I'm so stupid sometimes!
Anyways, I've got a 10 gallon tank but I have fry in them, and I don't really want to catch the sick fish and move the fry, plus I don't know who's all sick. Is it ok if I just treat the whole 50 gallon, even though some fish don't have it?
Thanks,
-Ian


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think it would be ok to treat the whole tank as your other fish may have been exposed but not yet showing symptoms. Here's an article that may help Malawi Bloat
Hopefully this is ok to post.


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> I think it would be ok to treat the whole tank as your other fish may have been exposed but not yet showing symptoms. Here's an article that may help Malawi Bloat
> Hopefully this is ok to post.


thanks for the link,
I've started treating, but the thing I'm wondering is why they got it? My water's always good and I feed them spirulina flakes :err:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I know, it's frustrating when you can't identify the cause of the stress. What other foods are they being fed? I don't have experience with African cichlids but I think a lot of them need a lower protein/ higher veg diet than their American cousins.


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> I know, it's frustrating when you can't identify the cause of the stress. What other foods are they being fed? I don't have experience with African cichlids but I think a lot of them need a lower protein/ higher veg diet than their American cousins.


I try to feed them foods with a protein somewhere around 45%, everyonce in a while I'll feed them a mix of peas and cichlid pellets. The pellets and spirulina flakes are 44%.


----------

